# Boy, turns out hunters were not important to IP



## Duff (Aug 13, 2005)

I understand IP has all the land they own in GA up for sale or sold?? We have/had a track we leased from IP for the last 8 years. At lease time this year we didn't hear a word from IP so we tried to see what was going on.

  We called IP and they told us the land had sold even though they promised to give us a chance to buy it, if it was ever to be sold. They gave us the name of the new owner. 
We called the name and number they gave us and this guy said he didn't own it. So we call IP back, they give us a different name and number. Same result, they didn't buy it.
We call IP back and talk to a different person and they say they can't give out the buyers names and numbers?    

Thanks IP. Thanks for being loyal for the $56000 we've given you over the last 8 years.


----------



## wca123@alltel.net (Aug 16, 2005)

*Duff*

That is exactly why I am so glad that our lease is from a friend of mine (private owner, and I know where he lives). 

I got wore out with dealing with timber companies years ago. Good luck replacing your lease.


----------



## bigarrow70 (Aug 20, 2005)

im sorry to here that. the only thing ip does is rape the land then sell it


----------



## Timberman (Aug 20, 2005)

Owning land in conjuction with forest products manufacturing facilities ceases to be advantageous at around 800/acre bare land value, hence the almost complete jettisoning of industry timberlands in the last few years. Along with what remaining land they have, IP is liquidating all of its sawmills and businesses outside of its core paper business. IP will be a much different company after this.

Knowing IP, I would gander that outside of corporate, no one in the company knew really what was going on, didn't care, and were only worried about self preservation. Most likely as well the holdings were or are being liquidated at a regional level, effectively eliminating any single tract purchases, thus the indifference towards you and your group.  I know it doesn't make it any better for you guys but that is typically what happens. 

For that matter doing business with IP in any manner is akin to a good teeth pullin...


----------



## Jody Hawk (Aug 21, 2005)

wca123@alltel.net said:
			
		

> That is exactly why I am so glad that our lease is from a friend of mine (private owner, and I know where he lives).
> 
> I got wore out with dealing with timber companies years ago. Good luck replacing your lease.



Our 700 acre tract in Morgan County is also family owned. Get this, a group tried to offer the landowner more per acre than what we are paying and he turned them down !!! That's right, he said that they'd had such a good relationship with us and they'd rather keep it that way. They know that we are gonna take care of their property.


----------



## whitetailaddict (Aug 21, 2005)

i hunt a 4500 acre lease in glynn co., it is one of the oldest clubs in this area.  about 15000 to 20000 acres of IP land across the highway from us has been sold twice in 2 yrs. there were 3 clubs on that land.  plum creek owns our lease and i am hearing more rumors about it possibly being sold.


----------



## gabowman (Aug 21, 2005)

Randall, sorry to hear about your club. After you telling me that you guys havent been hearing anything and hunting season was getting closer and closer I was afraid this might be happening. Good luck with finding a good place to hunt. I'm gonna try picking up a few properties close in town and stick to just bowhunting again this year. 

GB


----------



## Duff (Aug 26, 2005)

This almost got funny. Finally, IP told us what happened to our lease. NOTHING. Turns out our lease never got sent out and it slipped by everyone at IP. So, now that hunting season starts in 2 weeks and no way will be able to get up enough members in time, IP said we are more that welcome to get the land back.


----------



## Toffy (Aug 26, 2005)

*Where?*

Where is the land Duff? And if is really hasn't been sold, can you still buy it?


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Aug 26, 2005)

Hey Duff, make a lowball offer. What have you got to lose.


----------



## SADDADDY (Aug 27, 2005)

*Here is a link to IP land Sales*

maybe one of your leases is listed here  

A little to $$ for my taste...

http://www.iplandsales.com/aspxpages/default_IE.aspx


----------



## Junebug (Aug 27, 2005)

Duff said:
			
		

> Thanks IP. Thanks for being loyal for the $56000 we've given you over the last 8 years.



Some of those places advertised food plots, quality managed, maintained right of ways, great hunting...makes me wanna barf!  I gotta hand it to the IP management team for implementing the policies that allowed leasees to develop the property and add value for them.  Brilliant.

Sorry to hear you lost your lease; definitely a tough pill to swallow.


----------



## Jimmys 78 (Oct 12, 2005)

sorry to hear about your land . i work for ip and i can tell you they dont care about anybody only money. They wont even let employees buy land. i hate this company but like the money.


----------



## Walkie Takie (Oct 12, 2005)

*Hard time's are here //////////////////////////*

I will stop hunting ,  before I lease  any land from the (paper or wood guys) company's   all the land I hunt  are private owned   ,  and still there a change to lose them ever year,  we are very lucky and have good owners , people have tryed to over bid us and have failed , (sorry uncle w/ at&t guys  )      new tract is owned by a family and ran like a paper company , but still a little better than the others
 looks like the paper co's need a remember who there, all the time and what they could do to the land and timber        
  w/t


----------



## Double Barrel BB (Oct 12, 2005)

I have a good friend that last year got a promotion with IP, and had to move to Virginia.  Up root his family move to Virginia, and now has found out that IP is selling the mill he is working at and not sure if he will have a job after the first of the year....IP is only interested in $$$$$, they don't care about their employees, much like the company I used to work for in Madison GA....

DB BB


----------

